# Transmission chatter



## RobJ (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a JD 2010 that has alot of gear chatter when going down the dirt road. A year or so ago I had to have it split to replace a bushing that siezed in the transmission. I got it back and did some slow work with it and put it up for the winter. This summer I had to make a run to the sand pit a mile or so down the road and noticed alot of chatter from the gear box that it didn't have before. Any idea what it would be? I hope a bearing isn't shot. It's only got 20 - 30 hours on thr repair. you can just hear it going slow but at road gear it's very loud. Also it does it on the drive side and coast side of the gearsets. Any thougts?


----------

